

Why Wordpress is the framework of the future - Brajeshwar
https://speakerdeck.com/u/jacklenox/p/why-wordpress-is-the-framework-of-the-future

======
kaiserama
I was expecting satire. Not what I got.

I would have accepted a caveat like "...for people who don't know how to code,
but want a CMS". Like the client who told me - and I quote - "I would love to
have HTML5, but PHP is fine".

------
gingerlime
Whilst I tend to agree with the other comments that there's a lot of code, and
it's far from elegant to develop into, from an end-user perspective, there's
no match to Wordpress. User-interface is easy to understand and use, you have
tons of very useful plugins (of course some are horrid). For a non-developer
or a beginner PHP developer it gives you a very nice framework to build a blog
or a CMS platform. Plus - unlike frameworks like django or rails, installing
it and getting running from day 1 is a breeze.

------
radio4fan
God, I hope not. Part OO, part FSM, all code soup.

Awful, just awful.

------
zackkitzmiller
I honestly don't understand how the giant garbled mess of code that is
wordpress could be considered a Framework.

------
gawker
Worked on Wordpress plugins and nothing but pure pain. It's a big mess and
although it's easy to pick up because many people use PHP, it is a mess!

------
lsankar4033
I think the reason that Wordpress isn't the framework of the future is that
it's not a beautiful experience for BOTH beginners and expert web developers.
If it were, and both sets of developers could be talking the same language at
different levels of abstraction, a framework like Wordpress could probably
become the dominant way to create things on the web.

~~~
mathgladiator
I could argue the opposite; beautiful experiences don't dominate the corporate
world. Case in point: .NET + Java

This is, of course, a dystopian view of the future.

------
cafard
Currently this is no. 40 on HN. At 35, "Move Over WordPress, There's A New CMS
In Town".

